# DER PATIENT STELLTE SICH GESTERN IN DER NOTAUFNAHME FÜßGÄNGIG VOR, UND KLAGTE ÜBER SEIT 2 TAGEN GASTROINTESTINALE BLUTUNGEN



## Jason22

Hola a todos,

soy médico trabajando en Alemania y tengo problemas para formular correctamente esta frase, sobretodo no se si la palabra "Füßgängig" es correcta y no se si esta en la correcta posición de la frase ( al final o al principio ..) Esta es la frase:

DER PATIENT STELLTE SICH GESTERN IN DER NOTAUFNAHME FÜßGÄNGIG VOR, UND KLAGTE ÜBER SEIT 2 TAGEN GASTROINTESTINALE BLUTUNGEN

Si alguien está seguro agradecere mucho la ayuda

Un saludo a todos


----------



## Tonerl

_*füßgängig:
er kam zu Fuß
llegó a pie

der Patient kam gestern zu Fuß in die Notaufnahme und klagte über die seit 2 Tagen anhaltenden gastrointestinale Blutungen  

el paciente acudió ayer a urgencias a pie quejándose de una hemorragia gastrointestinal que se producía desde hacía 2 días*_ 

_*Saludos*_


----------



## bwprius

Tonerl said:


> _*der Patient kam gestern zu Fuß in die Notaufnahme und klagte über die seit 2 Tagen anhaltenden gastrointestinale Blutungen
> 
> el paciente acudió ayer a urgencias a pie quejándose de una hemorragia gastrointestinal que se producía desde hacía 2 días
> 
> Saludos*_



Warum: _klagte über *die* seit 2 Tagen anhaltend*en* gastrointestinal*e* Blutungen_

Korrekt ist: *klagte über die*_* seit 2 Tagen anhaltende gastrointestinale Blutungen* _

Es cierto que al paciente y al médico que lean el informe les importarán bien poco estas correcciones gramaticales.


----------



## Tonerl

_*darum:*_

*der Patient kam gestern zu Fuß in die Notaufnahme und *_*klagte über "die" seit 2 Tagen anhaltendeN gastrointestinalen Blutungen*_

_*die Blutungen !!!*_


----------



## Alemanita

Tonerl, mal ganz ruhig:
Der Patient kommt in die Klinik.
Er wird gefragt: Wie sind Sie hierher gekommen? (Den fragenden Arzt interessiert hier eigentlich, ob der Mensch aus eigenem Antrieb, überwiesen vom Hausarzt oder per Krankenwagen-Notarzt gekommen ist.
Dann wird er gefragt: Was sind Ihre Beschwerden? Im Fachjargon klagt der Patient über Beschwerden, auch wenn er nicht laut heult und jammert.
Der Arzt notiert: Patient klagt über Blutungen (hat Blutungen).
Wie lange haben Sie das schon? Seit zwei Tagen.
Über wen oder was klagt der Patient? Uber (seit zwei Tagen anhaltende) Blutungen.
Patient klagt über seit zwei Tagen anhaltende gastroenterologische Blutungen.
Hätte er immer wieder auftretende Kopfschmerzen:
Patient klagt über immer wieder auftretende Kopfschmerzen.


----------



## Tonerl

_*Ok, mal ganz ruhig !  *_

*In diesem Fall gebe ich Euch Recht; im Klartext:*
_*Me rindo !!!*_


----------



## bwprius

Tonerl said:


> _*Ok, mal ganz ruhig !  *_
> 
> *In diesem Fall gebe ich Euch Recht; im Klartext:*
> _*Me rindo !!!*_


Darüber bin ich höchst erfreut und würde mich sogar mit einem weniger feierlichen euch anstatt Euch zufrieden geben. So, und jetzt das Ganze noch einmal fett und mit Unterstreichungen, plus etwas Farbe:

*Darüber bin ich höchst erfreut und würde mich sogar mit einem weniger feierlichen euch anstatt Euch zufrieden geben.*


----------

